# Great Idea For "My Shows"



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Simple idea for those of us planning on adding a lot of content to "My Shows".

I'd love to be able to display my content in custom titled categories as opposed to just being able to filter only TV shows or movies.

If we could have the option to create infinite folders and name them.
That would be really cool.

Side note:
I'd also love to be able to reorder the menu on the left.
I hate apps being all the way at the bottom.
And if I could take out the channel guide for Sling that I never use, would be awesome too.

So much potential here, but I feel so far the customization is lacking.


----------

